# Number of the beast ride report 6-6-06



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep, I had a devilishly good ride on the 6th of june. A nice long ride is deserving of a nice long post isn't it? Most of you probably don't know but I was out of service for 4 weeks with a hernia repair surgery. Yesterday I took my second ride after being off the bike for so long. I did a nice 45 miler and it was probably the most enjoyable ride I've had since last summer. Beautiful weather forced me to take pictures along the whole ride. 

So, take a virtual ride with me through the county just north of Baltimore.

Arby.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*more!*


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*still more!*


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Gears?!? Carbon!?! Aluminum?!? Coasting ??!!? I feel faint.*

 Welcome back.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*I said MORE!*























































































































































































Home sweet home in Baltimore.

Have a nice day.


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*Story Arby?*

Good to hear from you again ! great pics as usual and thats a neat stem - haven't seen one of those before. Did you get over here? ( Ireland). suns splitting the trees and that doesn't happen often in Ireland and I've got 25 mins before my commute - then out on the road bike for spin.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

comsense said:


> Good to hear from you again ! great pics as usual and thats a neat stem - haven't seen one of those before. Did you get over here? ( Ireland). suns splitting the trees and that doesn't happen often in Ireland and I've got 25 mins before my commute - then out on the road bike for spin.


Hey man,

The stem is an ITM stem. I dunno what "Mantis" means but I got it at a swap meet for 10 bucks! Nope; I never made it over to Ireland. I'll be going across the pond for my honeymoon next April, however. Italy, France & Switzerland are in store! 

Have a great ride,
Arby.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Welcome back.


Thanks MB1, it's good to be back.

No fixie for me for a while I'm afraid. I just don't want to push my luck. I'm not supposed to be riding till June 18th as it is! 

"back in the saddle again",
Arby


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

Arby said:


> Thanks MB1, it's good to be back.
> 
> No fixie for me for a while I'm afraid. I just don't want to push my luck. I'm not supposed to be riding till June 18th as it is!
> 
> ...


Damm it took forever for this page to load up. I like the photo of the front brake and hyway rail on the right...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Nice stuff though somehow 45 miles doesn't sounds like "taking it easy"  I see you taped up the K2, looks good. 
Hey the quarry is open on weekends and there is a nearby light-rail stop!:idea:


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to see your pictures again. It sure is peaceful to ride in the country.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I celebrated 666 day by wearing shoes and socks on my commute. A sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Arby: I'm happy to see that Sunday's ride had no ill effect.

For the rest of you: As Arby mentions elsewhere, he is under doctor's orders to stay off of the bike until June 18. I visited Arby about two weeks ago at his new digs (very impressive - he should post some photos) and he was like a caged animal. On Sunday, I was riding to the office when I heard a familiar "Hey Mark" being yelled by someone riding in the opposite directions. I couldn't believe my ears: Arby is grounded until June 18. I stopped and sure enouth it was Arby, who had escaped while she who must be obeyed was at work. I sure hope that Tasha does not monitor this site.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*It's on!*



zeytin said:


> Nice stuff though somehow 45 miles doesn't sounds like "taking it easy"  I see you taped up the K2, looks good.
> Hey the quarry is open on weekends and there is a nearby light-rail stop!:idea:


I'm deffinitely going to be hitting the quarry this summer. Wet chamois here I come!

Chafingly yours,
Arby.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Arby: I'm happy to see that Sunday's ride had no ill effect.
> 
> For the rest of you: As Arby mentions elsewhere, he is under doctor's orders to stay off of the bike until June 18. I visited Arby about two weeks ago at his new digs (very impressive - he should post some photos) and he was like a caged animal. On Sunday, I was riding to the office when I heard a familiar "Hey Mark" being yelled by someone riding in the opposite directions. I couldn't believe my ears: Arby is grounded until June 18. I stopped and sure enouth it was Arby, who had escaped while she who must be obeyed was at work. I sure hope that Tasha does not monitor this site.


Good bumpin' into you on the roads last Sunday. That turned out to be a great ride, but boy, was I sore afterwords! I'm feeling 100% these days though, so we're going to have to go out for a ride soon. I should be free this coming weekend; lets put something together!

Arby


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice to see you're doing well after the surgery, Arby. Don't overdo it! (Yeah, I know that went in one ear and out the other).

I thought of this post last night when I went to a wedding at Gramercy Mansion. The roads on the way to the mansion reminded me of some of the photos in this post.


----------

